# Wanted



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

This movie was INCREDIBLE. I love Angelina Jolie and James McAvoy. But the rat stuff? Almost unbearable. In fact, it was the main reason I give it 4 stars instead of 5. That, and I didn't *love* the ending, and all the slaughterhouse scenes (I'm vegetarian).

What about you other rat-lovers? Did it make you uncomfortable to watch? I wanted to cuddle all the little babies.

Also I hate how they make rats squeak in movies. They don't squeak like that just walking around! And rats don't like peanut butter that much...why did he buy so much of it?!


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

I want to see that movie soooo bad. But I'm broke right now. In a week I get paid, then I will see it!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Lol I feel exactly the same way! LOVED the movie .. totally cringed at the rat bits. I'm just glad they made them obvious CGI rats for the worst bits rather than .. yeah.

Won't say too much because of spoilers .. but if you want to get into the nitty gritty PM me


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

*The movie "Wanted"*

I just saw the movie wanted...

the "hero" of the movie uses Rats equip with explosives. 

He killed the rats! with explosives! I was like "What the F-ck!! He's Killing the rats!" right during the movie.  

the where **** CGI rats but still!


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: The movie "Wanted"*

I sure hope this wasn't a spoiler for the ending! I haven't seen it yet!

Atleast I can look forward to some rats on screen, even if fake. lol


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: The movie "Wanted"*



AlienMando said:


> I sure hope this wasn't a spoiler for the ending! I haven't seen it yet!
> 
> Atleast I can look forward to some rats on screen, even if fake. lol


 But they exploded them! with Dynamite and bullets! I was so pissed!


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: The movie "Wanted"*

That is disgusting. Showing animal cruelty in the media is wrong, even if the animals in the movie were not real. What does that teach our children?


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: The movie "Wanted"*

That part of the movie upset me as well. They used cute little domestic agoutis when the characters were interacting with them, and then when they were exploding they were suddenly these hideous, evil looking CG rats.


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The movie "Wanted"*



Susinko said:


> That is disgusting. Showing animal cruelty in the media is wrong, even if the animals in the movie were not real. What does that teach our children?


Pretty much to be desensitized and have no respect for life. I've worked with kids for the past 6 years, and I have seen/heard some pretty disturbing things. I used to be very, very critical of the whole "blame the media" thing (and I still am), but there is something to be said of it. I noticed a link between kids watching violent movies/playing violent video games and kids hurting animals. As much as I didn't want to believe it at first, there is an undeniable connection there.


----------



## LacyBlack (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The movie "Wanted"*

It's a movie, I wouldn't expect anything else really. People seem to think that everyone should feel the same about their animal of choice and cuddle it. Reality is that's not the truth.
I can't trust my dad near my rats, he thinks they're vermin to be killed. Do I whine? nope cause I know it's a personal preference and he has a right to his own ideas. I'd just remember, its a movie, it happens all the time in movies.


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The movie "Wanted"*



LacyBlack said:


> its a movie, it happens all the time in movies.


LoL, right...I think that's the problem.

There are quite a few animals that I am not a huge fan of (i.e., despise) but I don't want to see depictions of them being hurt/tortured. Not even..._crickets_. (Blech.)


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: The movie "Wanted"*



ledzepgirl16 said:


> LacyBlack said:
> 
> 
> > its a movie, it happens all the time in movies.
> ...


You said what I was going to. I hate spiders and pretty much all insects. However I do not like to see them hurt or abused. Insects that I find in my house are taken back outside instead of killed. Why kill them if you can move them?

In my opinion, just because movies show certain things, it doesn't make it right.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, the CGI rats were pretty obvious fakes 
But gosh...I LOVE Angelina Jolie so I had to see the movie anyways.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I havent seen it yet. My BF works as a projectionist at the movies and he says its really good! He told me I wouldnt like at least one thing about the film, some rat scenes...honestly it doesnt bother me too much becuase its just a movie. Haha but I do agree with you CeilingofStars about rats sqeaking in movies, I dont get it either!


----------



## Ratty1100 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: The movie "Wanted"*

They should not use any any animal for that. Thats the point.
Not even cavies/guineapigs. ///Just animals i don't like at all- long story...///


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh great...rats choke easily on peanut butter. Why do movies have to do that kinda crap?

lol

But I am looking forward to seeing this...are there cool-as-**** stunts like in the previews throughout the movie?


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: The movie "Wanted"*

I agree, as far as taking bugs outside. Once I even kept a roach as a pet so he wouldn't get killed but he escaped after a week, heh.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: The movie "Wanted"*



Caity said:


> That part of the movie upset me as well. They used cute little domestic agoutis when the characters were interacting with them, and then when they were exploding they were suddenly these hideous, evil looking CG rats.


I know it looked like something worse then lepersy on those poor CG rats!


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: The movie "Wanted"*



ledzepgirl16 said:


> Susinko said:
> 
> 
> > That is disgusting. Showing animal cruelty in the media is wrong, even if the animals in the movie were not real. What does that teach our children?
> ...


I did a artistic Three dimensional Project on the television/media violence and how it has taken away from lives and from all fields of religion. (I'm not Christian BTW so please don't be offended)

I took a Television set and Completely destroyed it. I ripped out it's guts, and then pulled and curled the wires to look like vines. On the glass surface of the Television I etched a picture of jesus. 

it's back lit in red orange and jesus glows in a pale blue becuase of how I treated the glass. 

Media has replaced so, so much. 

Safe yourself. Kill your television.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: The movie "Wanted"*



Susinko said:


> ledzepgirl16 said:
> 
> 
> > LacyBlack said:
> ...


 I so agree. I was at the Vet picking up some stuff for alby and This horrid looking dog comes out of the back room, it looked like....Something from a nightmare. Like a wolf but more scraggly. It was the sweetest thing. It was blind and a bit weary but it came over to sniff me, Was very gentle and let me pet it. 

I don't care if it's a Rat, Dog, Cat, Rabbit, Snake, Bear, Spider, Slug, Squid what ever animal cruelty, Human cruelty is wrong


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

I started this topic too, what I've gotten so far

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=10378.html


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: The movie "Wanted"*



LacyBlack said:


> I can't trust my dad near my rats, he thinks they're vermin to be killed. Do I whine? nope cause I know it's a personal preference and he has a right to his own ideas.


He has a right to his own opinion about rats, but the moment it goes so far as the point where you can't trust him not to hurt one of them, he is clearly in the wrong. If anyone wants to do harm to your pet, you have every right to "whine" about it.


----------



## triffeh (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: The movie "Wanted"*

That concept isn't new. In WWII the Soviets trained anti-tank dogs to search for food under German tanks, which would then trigger the anti-tank mine strapped to the dog's back.

Not a very pleasant thought really, but I kind of understand the reasoning behind it - things weren't exactly going well for them that winter.

I'm a strong supporter of animal research for medical purposes and saving human lives, and I'm as omnivorous as the rats I keep. I know that animals die so I can live how I do, as any meat-eater or anyone who has used medication developed through animal research should. Cruelty for the sake of cruelty, though, sickens me.

-mark


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: The movie "Wanted"*



LacyBlack said:


> It's a movie, I wouldn't expect anything else really. People seem to think that everyone should feel the same about their animal of choice and cuddle it. Reality is that's not the truth.


I agree with this. It's just a movie. Do you think kids are going to strap bombs on rats now?

If they actually blew up rats I would have a problem, but I don't see anyone complaining when a movie psuedo-blows up humans. Wouldn't that be a far worse situation?


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: The movie "Wanted"*



triffeh said:


> That concept isn't new. In WWII the Soviets trained anti-tank dogs to search for food under German tanks, which would then trigger the anti-tank mine strapped to the dog's back.
> 
> Not a very pleasant thought really, but I kind of understand the reasoning behind it - things weren't exactly going well for them that winter.
> 
> ...


Animal research might be a huge step for people and makes all sorts of advances. I don't believe that these animals should be treated poorly and as you said, Cruelty is just wrong.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: The movie "Wanted"*



cjshrader said:


> LacyBlack said:
> 
> 
> > It's a movie, I wouldn't expect anything else really. People seem to think that everyone should feel the same about their animal of choice and cuddle it. Reality is that's not the truth.
> ...


 The more blood the bigger it sells I think...

I don't think kids will strap bombs to rats now, no. But I also think that whats on the Tele should be a little more...Safe when it comes to animals and the like. 

I think with children there's a very large line between hurting a human and hurting an animal. 

Did you hear about the case in the US where a group of third graders tried to kill their teacher? They brought bats and ropes to school to kill her. I do complain about media violence.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: The movie "Wanted"*

I think this topic should be moved to the Lounge...


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: The movie "Wanted"*

This is the notion that movies brainwash isn't it, music, radio any sort of media has the ability to brainwash the weak of mind. What are we expected to do, walk more on egg shells than we have to. 

It's the upbringing of a child that shapes that childs morals. Only if you leave media to be the sole stimulation in a childs life will it look for guidance in it. Parents should give that child a healthy balance. 

That's what the age ratings are for and it's upto parents/guardians to keep to these guidelines. And in the end if a person is going to hurt an animal or human, there's something wrong and you can't blame media completely.


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: The movie "Wanted"*

And just to make a point, my older sisters made me watch horrors etc when i was under the age to and i took a liking to stephen king horrors at an early age (obviously my parents were unaware of this) but because my upbringing was a healthy well balanced one i've never been a bully, hurt an animal or person maliciously.


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: The movie "Wanted"*



kenRakuu said:


> I think with children there's a very large line between hurting a human and hurting an animal.


Ummm. Actually...

http://www.pet-abuse.com/pages/abuse_connection.php

http://www.americanhumane.org/site/PageServer?pagename=nr_fact_sheets_link

http://www.hsus.org/hsus_field/firs...on_between_animal_cruelty_and_human_violence/

The link between animal abuse and human violence has been well documented. You can look up "link between animal abuse and human violence" to get more links.

Children who abuse animals usually esculate to humans. When I was a kid, there was a big thing about children taping firecrackers and firewords to animals. That's what worried me a lot when I first read this post. Will children strap explosives to rats? Well, do M-80s and other powerful fireworks count?


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: The movie "Wanted"*



Susinko said:


> Will children strap explosives to rats? Well, do M-80s and other powerful fireworks count?


You bet your sweet ass they will. They already do. But anyone who thinks this conversation didn't take place between at least some of the 13 and under crowd leaving the theater, you're kidding yourselves.

Boy 1: "Dude, that last part, with the rats exploding, that was so COOL!"

Boy 2: "Hey, Tommy, let's do that to your rat on the 4th of July."

Boy 3: "Okay! I can convince my mom to buy some M-80s. She did last year."


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The movie "Wanted"*



JulesMichy said:


> Susinko said:
> 
> 
> > Will children strap explosives to rats? Well, do M-80s and other powerful fireworks count?
> ...


Seriously. Like I said, I work with kids, and I have heard stuff like this in real life. Kids _are_ that easily influenced. It's not because they're "weak of mind" or being brainwashed. If you know that children and adolescents are that inluencable, why would you expose them to the repeated images of violence and sexuality (don't even get me _started_ on the way women are portrayed) that are tossed around in the media? 

And Neverstrayed, yes, it is the upbringing of the child that shapes his/her morals. And you can bet when I "upbring" my own kids one day, they aren't going to watch the garbage that so many unsupervised kids watch. 

I suppose it's a bit of a catch 22...if people didn't want to see the crap that's on, it wouldn't be on. But I don't even watch TV anymore, and I rarely watch movies, because quite frankly, I think it's lame. But my choice to not watch doesn't cancel out the millions of people who do. All part of "The Dumbing Down of America," I guess.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: The movie "Wanted"*



ledzepgirl16 said:


> Seriously. Like I said, I work with kids, and I have heard stuff like this in real life. Kids _are_ that easily influenced.


It's not just that, kids in general are selfish. They have very, very little empathy. How many times have you heard of kids shaving their cat or putting duct tape on its paws? Feeding their dog their dad's beer? Shooting wild animals with BB guns?

Kids are cruel. Simple as that.


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The movie "Wanted"*

I have, but my sisters and I would never have _dreamed_ of doing anything like that when we were growing up. (Nor would we have wanted to).

But then, we weren't raised like most kids, I guess. LoL, as in, my parents actively taught us morals and empathy _and_ didn't allow us to watch garbage. Crazy concept, right? :wink:


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: The movie "Wanted"*

Even I, with a reputation for being obsessed with animals in my shitty community of hunters that I live in, used to harm animals as a kid... not badly, of course, but I'd do stupid **** like dropping the cat on the dog.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

*Re: The movie "Wanted"*

was that a good movie?


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: The movie "Wanted"*



Susinko said:


> kenRakuu said:
> 
> 
> > I think with children there's a very large line between hurting a human and hurting an animal.
> ...


 I was trying to say it might be "easier" for a child to start hurting animals and escalate to something worse. 

What you said is what I meant. I think at first though with most small children, they think, it's not a big deal to say...Push the Kitty off the sofa but it's a big deal to kick little Billy in the face.


----------



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: The movie "Wanted"*

what about that movie "Snakes on a Plane", I don't remember how I saw that movie - I certainly didn't pay for it. 
(I would have remembered, cause I woulda been pissed to pay for such a junk movie). 

I don't know, I didn't really feel sorry for the snakes. It was more like, 
"AHH, smash it - it's attacking you!!! Run away!"


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

*'Wanted' movie - not rat friendly*

So, a friend treated me to the movies and a few others chose to see 'Wanted' so I figured free movie, whatever. Well, I am going to warn you a handful of parts are not exactly kind to ratties. Even if they are of CG variety I did get a bit watery-eyed at one point.  

I personally won't put any spoilers, but yhea. I left the movie feeling not too entertained. A few other shortcomings, but mostly the rats' parts and I even closed my eyes through some of that after learning the hard way, the movie is quite gory. No thanx. 

I was not amused, it was just CG rats at the worst times, but I feel its very distasteful. I am afraid of people / kids trying to imitate these stunts or other similar animal torture acts.

Bleh.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: 'Wanted' movie - not rat friendly*

This is the THIRD thread about this!


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: 'Wanted' movie - not rat friendly*

Oh, sorry, i have not been checking the forum daily or anything. delete it if you wish.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: 'Wanted' movie - not rat friendly*

don't worry about, even i didn't notice the repeat topic. mink, find the other topic an dpost your comment about the movie in there. i personally don't remember seeing two more of these topics, i only remember seeing one more actually. but if there are 3 or more now, if someone would like to om me the links to them i will merge them together.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: 'Wanted' movie - not rat friendly*

There were two in General Rat Topics and one in the general forum.

This one. http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=10508.html

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=10378.html

And this one:
http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=10346.html

I know that's not a PM. I...don't follow directions well?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: 'Wanted' movie - not rat friendly*

meh, it works


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: The movie "Wanted"*

I watched this movie, and it was AWESOME! James Mcavoy is going to father my babies.  
The part with the rats didn't bother me. It's just a movie.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: The movie "Wanted"*



Suzuks said:


> what about that movie "Snakes on a Plane", I don't remember how I saw that movie - I certainly didn't pay for it.
> (I would have remembered, cause I woulda been pissed to pay for such a junk movie).


That movie was fantastic!


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: The movie "Wanted"*



cjshrader said:


> Suzuks said:
> 
> 
> > what about that movie "Snakes on a Plane", I don't remember how I saw that movie - I certainly didn't pay for it.
> ...


I liked it too, I went in to see it with the frame of mind that it was like the movie "gremlins". 

People that expected a horror movie were obviously disappointed as they would of been if they expected something like 'gremlins' to be a horror flick. lol

It was entertaining.


----------

